# Finally found a couple males!!!!!!!!



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so excited. As many of you know I have had nightmare of a time finding males in my area especially red fin borleyi and fryeri(electric blue ahli). I finally found couple yesterday. I can't hardly contain myself. I thought I would share a couple pics.

Here are the two together..the fryeri is about 2" or so and the red fin is about 3" or so. Here is a pic of them together.










Here is a pic of the red fin with my moori, partial of my sunburst and the bottom part of my sunshine peacock.










Here are a couple of the red fin again.



















Here are a couple of the fryeri alone...I love the little bits of yellow coming through already. He was the best looking as the rest were a bit darker with some black spots. He definitely stood out. I am glad I got there as soon as the shipment arrived.



















I can't wait for these guys to full mature. Back when I first started african cichlid tanks many years ago I had two of these guys and always love them. Since I got back into the hobby these were the first two on my list and the hardest to get for some reason


----------



## crispyythree (Oct 20, 2011)

whats the red fin? i mean specific name. hehe


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats great pics =D>


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

crispyythree said:


> whats the red fin? i mean specific name. hehe


copadichromis borleyi or red fin kadango.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cartem2 said:


> Congrats great pics =D>


Thanks....these were the two I most coveted. I know they are really common but I really like them. Now I can start being more picky as to what I pick out. I am going to buy some more fish wednesday as a LFS is ordering in a BUNCH of special order fish. I am going to be the first one there and get a few for my growout tank to make sure they are males and to let them grow a bit.


----------



## nismo_sky28 (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumb: Awesome news


----------



## crispyythree (Oct 20, 2011)

OH sweet! i myself have a full grown male kadango. very nice colors. Btw is yours an all male? i fell that this is a stupid question. But i think im right in my assumption. *** got a mixed gender tank but i think ima separate the females into a whole new tank. and just get other males.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

crispyythree said:


> OH sweet! i myself have a full grown male kadango. very nice colors. Btw is yours an all male? i fell that this is a stupid question. But i think im right in my assumption. I've got a mixed gender tank but i think ima separate the females into a whole new tank. and just get other males.


Yes. I have been having trouble weeding out the males but that is what I am going for. I think I have all males in my display tank. My 30g growout tank is another story.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

nismo_sky28 said:


> :thumb: Awesome news


Yes it is!! Thanks


----------



## highbl00d (Jul 7, 2014)

oddly enough, these are the same 2 fish I picked up today at the lfs. Im still uncertain about my red fin tho...he has a blue tint on his face... so I hope he doesnt turn out to be a she...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

highbl00d said:


> oddly enough, these are the same 2 fish I picked up today at the lfs. Im still uncertain about my red fin tho...he has a blue tint on his face... so I hope he doesnt turn out to be a she...


Look for any type of point or edge to the anal fin


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice. Ya, one of my favorites too. Copadichromis are great, mild mannered enough that males will occasionally school together.


----------



## highbl00d (Jul 7, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> highbl00d said:
> 
> 
> > oddly enough, these are the same 2 fish I picked up today at the lfs. Im still uncertain about my red fin tho...he has a blue tint on his face... so I hope he doesnt turn out to be a she...
> ...


there isnt much :-/ I was convinced that the slight blue tint on the face might be an indication, but now that I have it in my tank, I cant find a hint of blue anymore??? Got me worried now...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If ya just got them today, give a few days to settle in.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

lovely fish! ...I noticed you're in AR, as am I... where did you get those beautiful smooth boulders, and what are they, exactly? Thanks!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I suspect they may have been hormoned, hopefully they stay males.


----------

